# Marlon Brando's Salt & Pepper shakers



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what I would suggest is a good cleaning. Depending on where they are stored, they may have simply accumulated airborne grease from the kitchen. Beyond that, many finishes react to oils on your hands and quite likely from the food you used the spices on (eating, then adding seasoning where you may have some oil or food on your hands f and then touching the dispensers).

while cleaning them will likely result in removing some of the finish, it is going to be a part of the finish that has deteriorated and softened which is what you are attempting to cure. 


be warned; alcohol softens shellac so if you do not want to actually refinish the dispensers, avoid using alcohol (if it is shellac) as that would result in removing any good shellac remaining. 


here is something I found from the University of Kentucky that sounds like it would help you:

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/hes/fcs/FACTSHTS/HF-LRA.053.PDF

Oh, and if you care to entertain with stories of Brando's past, feel free to share.


----------



## DIYPhotographer (May 11, 2015)

That's amazing, they must be worth a pretty penny.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

From Japan the finish is likely to be laquer---the finish can be desolved with laquer thinner---Nap nailed the cause---oils from the hands will soften the finish---cleaning will help--it may be possible to reemulsify the finish and even it out---or coat it,after cleaning,with some clear---

Going to be tough experimenting because the item is so small---


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a book (somewhere) called The Furniture Doctor that might be helpful. It has a whole chapter on identifying and restoring old finishes........
Here's a copy:
http://product.half.ebay.com/_W0QQprZ688387


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have that book ,too. I learned a lot from that guy. (old book 1970s as I recall)


----------



## green.willow (Dec 17, 2010)

Just curious. Did they go to Shattuck together? My BFF's mom knew him there.


----------

